# Harmless beehive paint



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I often don't get around to painting mine at all.







But I do like the linseed oil.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

How long will the linseed oil protect the wood?

I guess I'm trying to figure out how often it would have to be reapplied.

[ October 14, 2005, 01:30 PM: Message edited by: dtwilliamson ]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never bothered to reapply it. But then, I often don't bother to apply it.









It doesn't last forever but it soaks in. I think it will do SOME good from that point on, but I would guess it would be helpful to reapply it periodically.


----------



## Dragan Jonic (Mar 16, 2005)

Linseed oil without propolis is fine with me









Simply, I am trying to persuade some fellow beekeepers in Serbia to give up on used transformator oil (yuck) for their hive protection - the beautiful reddish propolis colour may be of some help in this regard.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

Used transformer oil????? Are you talking about PCB oils? Around here, that would make your apiary a hazardous waste site.


----------



## Dragan Jonic (Mar 16, 2005)

Actually, there's a ongoing discussion among some beekeepers about the used transformer oil. As the matter of fact, in Serbia the pyralen based oil was seldom used in transformers. 

In any case, the fellow beekeepers are aware of the PCB hazards (though not so biologically aware, I'm afraid!) and think about using the petroleum based oil without polychlorobiphenyls(sorry if the terminology isn't correct, not that familiar with the matter). Which is not much different from what I saw in some beekeepers' lists - using fuel oil (diesel) as a means of protection...

Basically, that means that the apiaries wouldn't be hazardous, just smelling like fuel oil.  

However, I *am* and will always be very repulsive as to that and will keep on missionary work to spread the general idea and benefits of the biological beekeeping.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Polycholrobiphenyls used to be in oil in the transformers here. I don't know when they stopped making them that way, but a lot of them were still that way back in the late 70's.

Nasty, dangerous stuff.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

I use a mix of 1 part old beeswax (containing propolis) with 9 parts linseed oil, applied hot.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

buckbee said:

>>applied hot.

do you dip it? or paint it on hot? And how hot?


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

I heat the oil, melt the beeswax into it and apply with a brush before it has time to go mushy. Yep, it's that technical!

Dipping would work fine, assuming a big tank full of oil and wax...

The end result is a waterproof finish that is a little on the slippery side, but you can polish off the excess easily enough. Hot sun will soften it, of course, but it just seems to soak further into the wood. I apply it fresh each season and it seems to do the job with no risk of poisoning anything.

Propolis doesn't mix too well with oils, so it may be better to dissolve it in alcohol first and add it to the hot mix - dunno, haven't tried it yet. 

Also, it may benefit from a little carnauba wax to harden it up.


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

Guatemalan beekeepers seldom paint their hive equipment. Now that we have bee warned about strictly no contaminant residues of any kind, unprotected bee equipment is at higher risk of becoming a large cost issue. Tropical weather really takes a toll on wooden ware, and the result is deacaying hives. I personally think that lead-free water based paints or perfectly OK as long as no paint is scraped along burr comb and ends up in the honey.
Since bottom boards are very likely to rot from inside moisture, the perfect alternative is a screen bottom elevated some 18n inches from the soil. Still, rain splashes on the side rails, so a coat or two of paint should make your screem bottoms last a long time.
In any case, I would not dip boxes unless the product is absolutely odor free and non contaminating, like very hot paraffin.

[ October 22, 2005, 09:47 PM: Message edited by: guatebee ]


----------

